# USA Center Cupola Caboose for #1 Kadee's



## Boston Maine Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Gents,
Has anyone installed #1 Kadees on the new USA Center Cupola Caboose?

I just picked my first one, a Maine Central...very exciting!

I will check back later, I just realized I'd better check the Big E's site.

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not done one yet. I believe you will have to add a platform to space the mount down. 

I forget, does it have the open "grating" like the extended vision one? 

Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Mike, I have 4 of them with 820s body mounted, takes a spacer whose thickness depends on how much U lower it,
and whose wheels U use, mine R about 3/16 inch as I recollect.. The decks on the center cupolas R solid BTW...
Paul R...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

I took a slightly different approach, but it worked for me. The caboose is designed to have a Kadee 830 box attached directly to the body. I modified an 820 to fit in the 830 box and just did a standard mount. It was a "quick and dirty" solution, so installing a spacer and mounting the proper draft gear box is probably better. 

Regards


----------



## Boston Maine Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Gentlemen,
Thanks for the input.
Kadee 820's installed with , Yes, 3/16 spacers.
Definetly glue the spacer to the underside of the platform.
You would hate to drill through by mistake and ruin the floor at the ends.
Finally, a little Engine Black to hide the white styreen spacer.

Best Regards,

Mike


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone telll me what size scews I need to install the kadee 830 box on my USAT Center Copula Caboose, please. 

While I have a coupler, the screws that came with it are not to be found.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Most of the Kadee boxes I have come with 2-56 screws. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might get some flathead screws so you can recess the heads into the platform rather than have the round heads of the stock screws protruding from the deck. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I went to Ace Hardware today. 

the 830 box needs #4 screws. 

2-56 screws are way too small and the USAT Center Copula Caboose has a mounting pad ready for the 830 box. 

So I brought home # 4 sheet metal screws 3/4" long. 

I used a 1/8" thick pc of Pastruct as a spacer. 

I drilled the two outer holes for the coupler in the spacer, and screwed the coupler and bracket to the mounting pad on the caboose. 

Being the coupler won't see much load on this caboose, I only used the two side mount screws.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The 2-56 (machine thread) screws are designed to pass through the holes in the coupler box and allow some positioning before tightening. 

If you want to have screws that thread into the coupler box, the #4 works, and you have already found out, but you probably used sheet metal or wood screws, not machine thread. 

How does it look from the top Randy? I believe the platform is "see through". 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, don't know about the other road names, but my B&O caboose has solid floors on the porches at each end.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

and yes the #4 screws are sheet metal screws


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, my mistake, was thinking of the extended vision caboose, not the new center cupola one. 

Thanks Randy. 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont understand what people are doing with 3/16" spacers and the 820 gear box? 
the 820 gearbox simply doesnt fit..the caboose wants the 830 gearbox. 
So if you add spacers, doesnt the 820 box end up too low? 
I would want the box to be flush with the bottom of the deck.. 
can someone clarify what is going on with spacers? im not picturing it.. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

HUMM, I just went out and checked my caboose and it has a 1/8 thick spacer. The coupler is also 1/8 inch low. Not sure how I ended up thinking it needed the spacer, but tomorrow the spacer is coming off.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I did two with 789's, glued a plastic plate to the frame, and screwed the coupler to it.
Op's I did extend vision 

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

G is 1 1/8" center of coupler , #1 is 1 1/16" center of coupler off rail head.


----------

